# NetBeans IDE 6.0.1 Problem



## java66 (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem Netbeans hat eine geschweifte klammer festgelegt in einer funktion kann die funtion nicht } schliessen.
Hat jemand eine idee wie ich dieses automatische einsetzten von } ausschalten kann
??
Dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2009)

java66 hat gesagt.:


> in einer funktion kann die funtion nicht } schliessen.


Was? :bahnhof:

Kannst du dein Problem noch mal etwas detaillierter schildern?


----------



## java66 (11. Jul 2009)

Ich danke dir aber hab es wieder hinbekommen, war nur eine einstellungssache.
Netbeans hatte mir anfang und ende einer funktion festgelegt mit den {} und diese klammern konnte ich weder verschieben noch löschen.
Läuft aber wieder 
danke trotzdem


----------

